# JD950 Steering Problem



## bgnoland (Mar 23, 2012)

I just purchased an old '82 JD 950. It's in pretty nice shape but there is a lot of play in the steering box. I need some advise about rebuilding the steering box. I am guessing it needs new bushings. I have the shop manual. Not a lot of detail in the book. Any advise?


----------



## bgnoland (Mar 23, 2012)

Guess I should have posted in the compact tractor section. I'm new here so, I will move my question there.


----------

